

Firing Dick Costolo from Twitter would be a huge mistake - guiambros
http://calacanis.com/2015/01/07/firing-dick-costolo-from-twitter-would-be-a-huge-mistake

======
guiambros
I don't buy into the idea that all celebrities will go crazy and start
producing video right away, but Jason has a point that this can be more
attractive than YouTube or other avenues for some.

